
Tell HN: You can now set a custom top-bar color on Hacker News - plibither8
Go to your profile settings enter the six-character hex code of you preferred color in the &quot;topcolor&quot; field.
======
floatingatoll
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1913397](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1913397)

Direct:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/topcolors](https://news.ycombinator.com/topcolors)

~~~
plibither8
My apologies! Moderators, please delete this post.

I was under the impression that this is a new feature, and did not realise it
was "unlocked" once you reach 250 karma points.

~~~
floatingatoll
Oh, I didn’t mean to say “delete”! I’d never found topcolors until I went
looking for the origins of it. Thank you for inspiring that!

------
ChrisGranger
Of course, with a little CSS know-how, it's pretty simple to change that color
before one reaches 250 karma as well.

